# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Election party

## cec1

SBH Forum friends are invited to a party on Tuesday evening (that is, not before 8:30 PM)  perhaps too late to come  out for a party, but if you would like to come by The Normandie, there'll be dessert and wine / coffee and some friends watching US election reports  on television.

Though results may not yet be known, I expect that we'll be wrapping-up the gathering by 10:30 (guests in the Hotel will need to sleep!)  It would be  a pleasure to see you.  *Please let me know if you expect to attend.*

Dennis (cec1)

----------


## cec1

The party was a success, with about 30 people coming by for dessert (lemon tarts, chocolate brownies, & Madeleines), coffee, wine, & champagne.  Some "regulars" didn't make it because of the late starting time, but there was a festive crowd of friends . . . many stopping on their way home from dinner.  Among the best conversations were discussions with Hotel guests from England, Norway, & Martinique . . . who were straining to understand the dynamics of US Presidential politics.

Good natured partisanship was shared among all with smiles & laughter . . . everyone leaving about 10:30 - 10:45 (I had to make sure early-rising guests in nearby bedrooms could get to sleep!).

Now, back to reality!

----------


## amyb

Dennis, it was so nice of you to host that Election Night Rally at the Normandie. Your gatherings are always shared by a roomful of visitors happy to be there and getting to know each other no matter the port of origin.

Glad to have shared a piece of the night with you and island friends, old and new.

----------


## Toni

Yes, Dennis, thank you so much. It was indeed a lovely gathering!

----------


## didier

sorry, we had to miss it.  thanks for the personal invitation via email.  my friend that was going to ride with us also could not make it.  It was a very busy day.  but my question is where are the photo's?

----------


## stbartshopper

Sounds like fun was had by all!

----------


## BND

> The party was a success, with about 30 people coming by for dessert (lemon tarts, chocolate brownies, & Madeleines), coffee, wine, & champagne.  Some "regulars" didn't make it because of the late starting time, but there was a festive crowd of friends . . . many stopping on their way home from dinner.  Among the best conversations were discussions with Hotel guests from England, Norway, & Martinique . . . who were straining to understand the dynamics of US Presidential politics.
> 
> Good natured partisanship was shared among all with smiles & laughter . . . everyone leaving about 10:30 - 10:45 (I had to make sure early-rising guests in nearby bedrooms could get to sleep!).
> 
> Now, back to reality!



What a boon that must have been to all who attended.  We need more sharing of ideas.  Wasn't on island to attend, but I'm sure those who did were grateful.

----------


## soyabeans

as always, Dennis knows how to throw a party, elections aside, it was a "bittersweet party" knowing that
the Normandie will be in new hands at the end of the year.
to all of our new and old friends, hope we get a chance to share another glass of wine

----------

